# Sig P229 Range Report



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Got my new Sig to the range tonight. As expected, no problems with this baby what-so-ever. It ate Gold Dots, Blazer, and WWB without so much as a hiccup. After shooting the XD for so long, it is going to take me a bit to get used to the long DA first shot but after that, the SRT is butter! Grouping was tight enough for my likes and I am sure the Sig is capable of tighter ones if the guy pulling the trigger was a little better. :smt033

I've definitely got a new carry gun now and can't say, at this time, that I am regretting trading the XD's for it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sigs are a little different it seems,,To me anyway. But once you shoot one a while you'll see that it'll so it's part if you do yours.

And they seem to get better as time passes. That's the wild part.

Glad you're having a blast wit your new find.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

At least your range report from today is better than mine....:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> At least your range report from today is better than mine....:anim_lol:


Yeah, if I would not have been a happy camper if I had to report what you did.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Uh.. I'm searching now.. What'd ya do Jeff? 

On Todd's 229.. Very cool, I'll be interested in what you think of carrying the 229.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

babs said:


> Uh.. I'm searching now.. What'd ya do Jeff?


He didn't have a good outing. http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18682



babs said:


> On Todd's 229.. Very cool, I'll be interested in what you think of carrying the 229.


Today is the first "real" day with it since I was able to run it last night and be happy enough with the results to clear it for EDC; although I have been wearing it around the house since I got it Monday, but took the P3AT out when I had to leave the house. I'm carrying it in a Galco Royal Guard holster on a Galco SB3 belt. It's a bit heavier than the XDSC, but not much to be noticeable. The grip length is about the same IMO since I had the Pearce on the XD, so I like the fact of having the extra rounds in there. I'm 6'5", so the extra inch of barrel really hasn't affected me. So far, I'm really happy with everything. I've definitley got the Sig bug and think this is a great gun and am happy I made the switch. I can easily see owning another model, maybe a P220, in the future.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah I still have flashbacks of my episode where I got the jitters daily over this used 220 compact SAO beavertail in the case at my local. That thing was sweeeeeeet. Gone now, but oh well. :mrgreen: 

But a friend at the office here is dying for me to pickup his 229 so he can hunt down a DAK. If it were a .40 I'd be crazy about the idea, but as I already have the 9mm 226, I'm luke warm about it as the 229 isn't all that much smaller for carry than my old stamped-slide 226.. His just has less finish wear. Both non-rail cpo's.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

babs said:


> But a friend at the office here is dying for me to pickup his 229 so he can hunt down a DAK. If it were a .40 I'd be crazy about the idea, but as I already have the 9mm 226, I'm luke warm about it as the 229 isn't all that much smaller for carry than my old stamped-slide 226.. His just has less finish wear. Both non-rail cpo's.


I don't think I'd be jumping over a 229 if I had a 226 either. Like you said, they're too similar in size; especially if they are the same caliber. It would be like have two of the same gun. Unless of course you could get a good deal on the 229 and "flip" it to fund another gun?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I know what you mean about the "long DA first shot". After shooting the Glock and picking up the Sig you have to think about it for a second and remember how long it is going to take for the hammer to drop. I usually pull back on the Sig trigger pause and continue the rest of the way - that helps me.

Enjoy!!!


----------

